# LED Cup Holder Lights



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It shouldn't be. Put it to the cigarette lighter as the 12v source and your on your way. The hardest part may be to take out the center console etc. I also wouldn't mind having this but, i rather go through a lot more trouble for performance and exterior look lol. I can live without them.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd be very interested too but I'd need the instructions first!


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Probably no different than led dash glow. Get an add a fuse, put it in your 12v and you are good to go.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I decided to do a test run before purchasing this mod. I took out the center console with ease. It appears to be difficult but it is quite easy. I am now quite confident in purchasing this kit. Accentglowled has never sold their custom kit to a Cruze owner so it will be nice to be the first to do it! He doesn't think he can match the LED color exactly so I will see what he comes up with. I will keep everyone updated and hopefully everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks professionally done unlike Ebay kits I've seen. The video was great too. Instructional videos need to be more simple like that.

Not something I need or even want but if they matched the color and wasn't too expensive I would probably add.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Do you guys think this is a close match to our interior? It is the lightest blue he can achieve.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Id love to put this in the cruze! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I would like to jump on this depending on price. I would like red tho.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

The custom kit costs 45 dollars and there are many colors to choose from. He is trying to match the Cruze interior. I am going to go with the above LED color as it is really close to matching and will look stock when installed. Here is the custom link on ebay with all possible colors. I am just in discussion with him to see what the best way to create the circuit with them. I will probably be ordering them within a day or 2. I also am going to create my first How To when I receive them. 

LED Cup Holder Illumination Custom Kit Any Vehicle | eBay


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome man ill be waiting for that how to... Would like to know how hard it would be with a manual... 

Hey one more thing if your talking to the guy see what he might be able to hook us up with a group buy cause I know a lot of people will want to do this based on the simplicity of the installation. 

Also found this:

Sense Light LED Cup Holder Blue Plate DIY Kit 1-pc set for 08 09 10 11 12 Chevy Cruze http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AEBAJN8/ref=cm_sw_r_an_am_ap_am_us?ie=UTF8

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## x2001pmq (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm interested


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

TMcDermid said:


> Do you guys think this is a close match to our interior? It is the lightest blue he can achieve.


Which color is this and did you ever get this installed?


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

It is a custom color. He is trying to match the LED to the interior of the Cruze and this is the closest he can get. As for the exact shade - I am not sure. I have not got it installed yet. I am still waiting for him to build the custom set with instructions. I was told it would be a 1-2 week process time. As soon as I get the product, I will throw up a How-To. As soon as I get more information I will update this thread.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Needs to be a little greener I think but its close. Might look different with drinks in the cup holders.

About $15-$20 more than I'd be willing to pay for something like that. Just me, no offense to the guy making then.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Mick said:


> Needs to be a little greener I think but its close. Might look different with drinks in the cup holders.
> 
> About $15-$20 more than I'd be willing to pay for something like that. Just me, no offense to the guy making then.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah, it isn't exact but I don't think its far off that it will not blend nicely with the interior display. I will keep this log active as I hear more. He is still waiting to receive the discs from the manufactures so I should have an update on Monday.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I finally received my custom LED cup holder kit and completed the install today. Tonight, I will snap a couple night time shots and upload pictures with all the information needed to complete your own kit. I had such a great time installing this mod. Stay tuned Cruzers!!


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

TMcDermid said:


> I finally received my custom LED cup holder kit and completed the install today. Tonight, I will snap a couple night time shots and upload pictures with all the information needed to complete your own kit. I had such a great time installing this mod. Stay tuned Cruzers!!


Can't wait to see looks good from the Hyundai pics and color looks pretty spot. For the price I might be willing. Also - can the seller confirm waterproof or resistant? lots of drinks sweat and pool water at the bottom..... don't want to short the car out. :wink:


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Okay everyone, I have completed the custom LED cup holders install complimented with pictures. The company that designed this product is known as *AccentGlowLED* and Eric is the owner. His customer service is phenomenal. He responded to ever email and question with quickness and accuracy. The product ran for 45 dollars and you can get virtually any color you want. I was the first Cruze to test this product and so glad I pursued this install.








​*LED Color Choices​*
I have spoken to Eric repeatedly over the last few weeks and I mentioned to him that there are a few interested Cruzers in his product. I also mentioned that a few more would be interested if the price was right. He is very open to a group buy. I am not sure what type of discount that will yield but I will certainly let you know. I am not sure how he wants to set up such a deal so make your interest known so I can gauge it and will happily let him know. Now, I wanted an LED that was as close to stock as possible and he said he would try to customize one. This was the end result of his efforts. 








​
As you can see it is not 100 percent exact but really close so you don't look like a teenager attaching colored LED's to anything and everything. Now before I post my before and after pictures I want to speak about the install. Yes, you have to do some electrical work and yes you have to drill holes into your console. On paper, it sounds tedious and is a deterrent to potential customers. I have zero experience with anything electrical, heck, it is safe to say I have close to zero skill with anything mechanical. With all that being said, the install was a breeze. Not only was the install easy but the satisfaction you get from completing this project really is priceless. I didn't think I was capable of doing such a project but with the guidance of Eric and persistence I took the plunge and it paid off big time! I took *200* pictures during the install which includes many before and afters. I am not going to post a "How To" at this moment because Eric would like to gauge customer interest as it does take time to customize the LED discs for you. He will provide step by step instructions using high quality images and instructions. He has posted videos of his previous installs and perhaps that will be a future plan for him to do with the Cruze. Here are the before pictures. Oh, and this also gives me a chance to show off my new plasti-dip interior! 



















*BEFORE*​










*AFTER*​







​
I think the install and final product are very clean in appearance. It looks almost stock which is what I was hoping to achieve. I need more skill with night time photography but I tried my best with that picture. The pictures in all honesty don't do the product justice. It is of high quality material. The LED Cup holders turn on when I open the drive door and turns off after 45 seconds or so (could be longer). They automatically turn on with your headlights. So if your lights are set to auto the cup holders will turn on when the night falls. I really like how they turn on when you open the driver side door. Now Eric is using my pictures to formalize a very explicit instruction package. So he will be working on that as well as putting together customized kits for you guys. So at this time I think if you show me you are interested and I can start letting Eric know what type of demand there are for this install. Obviously the more demand the greater chance of a group buy and therefore savings. 

To summarize:

1. High quality product
2. Customizable LED colors and can achieve close to stock look
3. Detailed install instructions in custom kit
4. Possible group buy option if the interest is there
5. Very easy install (trust me on this one, it is not daunting even though it may appear that way)
6. Final result: upgraded interior

I hope you guys like the post and the product. I am so stocked, I went for a late night Cruze and could not stop staring at a cool product and a job well down. The LED color is subtle and does not distract night time driving. It blends perfectly with the interior. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask. I will forward all interest directly to Eric at *AccentGlowLED*.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks good. I like it and I'm not too much into interior lighting. I'd probably wire it to a 2 button fog light switch just so it looked factory. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The install looks great, I am interested in a kit depending on price.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I love that idea


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome...I will keep giving Eric updates and I will get back to you with hopefully a group buy template i.e 10 customers = 10 percent off


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Look really good! Can u give some of an idea what's all involved in the install. Im assuming u have to drill some kind of hole in the cup holder to feed the wires through? Also I take it u tap the wires into an existing interior light?


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

The How To is being compiled tonight by Eric. Yes, you have to drill holes in the cup holders and you will tap into the illumination panel that is located to the left of the gear shifter. Those steps seem to make people hesitant but I assure you it is easy and worth it. Getting the middle console out was quite easy and there is already a HOW TO for that removal and can be found here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...r-bushings-remove-shifter-center-console.html 

Then it is up to drilling two small holes in the cup holders and finding the wires to the illumination strip. I have never used wire strippers before but I did an okay job and secure the connection was quite easy. I will let you guys know when the exact instructions are compiled and ready to go. Anymore questions let me know. I hope this helps.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Possibly interested depending on price - can you also confirm they are water resistant/proof?


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Sonic said:


> Possibly interested depending on price - can you also confirm they are water resistant/proof?


I will email him about the water resistant question and I will get back to everyone on a group buy option - I am loving this mod!


----------



## ~stacy~ (Dec 24, 2012)

Quick question what size do your order on the ebay posting. I have blue led's in my Camaro for the past few years and I love it.


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

I would love to get a set for my cruze. The custom color looks good. If I want the same color what do I tell him?


----------



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys if someone is interested email the company my buddy at work got in touch with them installed them in his 2013 dart and made a good instructional video that they are using or will be so they gave them to him for free. he did them all in red looks pretty sweet


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

The kit isn't available yet. He has to put more of them together for the Cruze. I was the test run and it worked out very well. I will post any updates from Eric. So at this moment in time you can't order this kit. He is compiling kits and instructions based on my install. It won't be long till he has the custom kits up and running and judging by the interest thus far he probably will be opening up a group buy as 45 dollars plus shipping can be a deterrent.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I may need a dimmer switch with mine. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## j.thomson (Feb 15, 2013)

definitely interested in a group buy!


----------



## custer3_5 (May 8, 2013)

I am interested in them but would like to know more of how it's hooked up and like cruzetech said a dimmer would b nice


----------



## tmath11 (Feb 18, 2013)

The producer is putting together a "how to" for the cruze. The lights should dim with the car's own dimmer switch. If you wanted just the cups to be more dim I assume you could solder a resistor into the power wire.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I will check my car tonight to see if the LED's dim with the dimmer switch. They are not overly bright, they blend in very smoothly with the interior lights of the car. I will see I can get details about a future group buy so we can start gauging interest and potential prices.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm interested but I would like red instead of light blue to go with my interior lightning I already have.


----------



## Hilliermarcel (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm interested! Count me in! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

Alright boys I got some good news. This is for those who want them to dim. Well they dim! I tested it out and the dimmer switch does control the LED discs in your console. I will see if I can upload a video tonight for you to show you!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I apologize for the crappy quality. This is just from my phone. I wanted to get it down quickly so you can see so I didn't use my HD camera, Here you can see the lights dim with the dimmer switch. It is pretty cool if you ask me.


----------



## EcoTech2.0 (May 29, 2013)

Thats really neat. I love the way that looks


----------



## invisabill (Jun 3, 2013)

GM makes a cupholder and footwell light kit for cruze. its quite a bit more money, around $4oo. but its very easy to install and can be switched between 4 different colors. its one of many mods i'm considering


----------



## Devildog8791 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would be interested in this as well. I seen the GM version, but $400 is hard to swallow.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

These look fantastic. I can't wait till I get my exterior complete then I can work on interior.


----------



## ~stacy~ (Dec 24, 2012)

I need something cheaper as well I own a Camaro that is a big money pit ha.


----------



## ~stacy~ (Dec 24, 2012)

When are these bad boys ready for purchase??????


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I had to switch the wiring. So we moved the wiring from the illumination strip to the left of the gear shift to the right. So we tapped into the traction control button. We did this because the original plan would not accommodate manual Cruzes. This created a slight delay but the instructions are being compiled as we speak and as soon as Eric lets me know I will bump this thread with a nice update. Thanks for the patience everyone.


----------



## kev350 (May 6, 2013)

I'd be interested in this 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nujadul (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm interested as well. Any updates?


----------



## ~stacy~ (Dec 24, 2012)

BUMP! That is one disadvantage of a cruze it takes forever for something to be released on my Camaro I can go broke lol.


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I really like where this was headed. Any updates?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

rayray718 said:


> I really like where this was headed. Any updates?


I completely forgot about this thread. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Any further updates. Would like to give it a try. Are they waterproof is my big question. Has anyone found something else that would work??


----------



## 716RS (Mar 5, 2014)

B 


Sent from Wayne manor


----------



## RelicAte (Apr 18, 2014)

Update please! Has this kit been completed? Is it available for the Cruze? Please respond OP


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Cup Holder Diameter?*

Does anyone have a definite diameter for the cup holders in the Cruze? I am particularly interested in the 2014 center console, but would also like to know the approximate diameter of the cup holder in the door panels.
I ask this because Accent Glow does not offer a tailor made kit for the Cruze, but they do offer multiple diameters.
My best guess is 2-7/8" or 3" for the center console as I do not have a great way to measure aside from a tape measure.
Custom LED Cup Holder Light Kit | AccentGlowLED 
Robert
2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT Auto


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Also interest in what size.....I don't know that I could accurately measure such an odd space.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Also interest in what size.....I don't know that I could accurately measure such an odd space.


I ended up purchasing these and installing them. They worked out great. I will try and find my order to give you the sizes I bought as I have them stuck in the cup holders so I cannot remove them to measure. 

LED Cupholders


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Also interest in what size.....I don't know that I could accurately measure such an odd space.



Here is my order info:










Custom LED Cup Holder Lights


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Here is my order info:
> 
> View attachment 219522
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I ended up purchasing these and installing them. They worked out great. I will try and find my order to give you the sizes I bought as I have them stuck in the cup holders so I cannot remove them to measure.
> 
> LED Cupholders


How'd you tackle the install? Was it fairly easy?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Thank you very much!!!


You're Welcome!




anthonysmith93 said:


> How'd you tackle the install? Was it fairly easy?


Off the top of my head...we removed the side panel on the passenger side for access to the underside of the cup holders , the ugly silver trim around the shifter to help us see where to grab the wires and used a flashlight and a cheap Spring retrieval tool to actually grab the wires. We drilled some small holes in the cup holders, snaked in the wires and one of us looked down through the top and guided the other when needed. Pulled the wires into the footwell area and connected them to the interior lighting that is dimmable and stays on after the car is shut off until you open the doors. I did not do the electrical at that time and do not remember where or what wires he connected to. I do not think I have any pictures, but I will look.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> You're Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect thanks! I already know were I'm gonna wire them up so that's not an issue, was just wondering about the physical access and that has answered my question.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Perfect thanks! I already know were I'm gonna wire them up so that's not an issue, was just wondering about the physical access and that has answered my question.


Glad I could help.


----------

